

Urban Camouflage (Photos) - bryanwoods
http://www.urbancamouflage.de/photo.htm

======
paul_houle
I can't say if it's really "hacker" news, but it's definitely sugoi!

~~~
biohacker42
I can't say if it's great, but it's definitely reddit.

